# FreeBSD 7.2 DVD on Acer Aspire 4720z, having difficulties with the network card



## Baconizer (Jun 25, 2009)

Greetings! I am attempting to set up FreeBSD on my Acer Aspire 4720z. I have downloaded and used the i386 installation DVD.

The install went fine. I can run it fine. Except for connecting to the networking.

I have a Broadcom NetLink BCM5787M (should use the if_bge/bge driver.)

During the postinstall setup, it found fwe0, fwip0, sl0, and ppp0, but not bge0.

I've tried to configure it somewhat myself, but with no success. I have changed /etc/rc.conf to include:

```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```

I've also tried

```
ifconfig_if_bge0="DHCP"
```
but to no avail.

I have also added to /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_bge_load="YES"
```
Based off of a thread in the PC-BSD forums.

I have tried loading the if_bge driver using kldload, but I get the message:

```
kldlod: can't load if_bge: File exists
```

From dmesg:

```
bge0: <Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0xb002> irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci5
bge0: 0x10000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
bge0: couldn't map memory
device_attach: bge0 attach return 6
```



Every Linux distro I've tried (Ubuntu, Debian, openSUSE, Fedora, Arch, etc.) as well as OpenSolaris as automagically configured it. PC-BSD doesn't detect bge0 either.

But since OpenSolaris has support for it, I'd have a hard time believing FreeBSD doesn't.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2009)

OpenBSD has/had the exact same problem:
http://kerneltrap.org/index.php?q=mailarchive/openbsd-misc/2008/4/30/1676984

Complaints regarding this chipset/driver go back to 2007/FreeBSD6 (http://www.google.com/search?q=BCM5787M+freebsd).


----------

